# Mongan method vs Natal Hypnobirthing



## peacebaby

Hi ladies 

I'm a first timer and home birth hopeful. I'm fortunate to have practitioners of both the Mongan and Natal hypnobirthing methods in my area. I'm not sure what the main differences are and would like more info before I sign up to one of the courses.

I'm keen to hear your experiences of either method or anything that you have to share about hypnobirthing courses, cds etc. 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## enceinte2012

Hi 

I don't know anything about natal hypnobirthing so sorry can't comment on that or compare. I have done 3 out of my 5 hypnobirthing sessions Mongan method and have to say I'm loving it so far. The relaxation techniques have been excellent and my husband is finding it really helpful having to put aside the time to really prepare for the birth. I feel like I am more relaxed and confident about the whole thing now, it's also my first time and I've requested a homebirth. You do need to dedicate time to practising the deepening and relaxation techniques though. I feel quite calm about the birth now (I'm 36 weeks along) and although I know it will be sore I'm prepared for it. If you can afford it I would really recommend it. We have had one to one sessions rather than classes. It was actually recommended to me by a friend who ended up with an episiotomy and forceps but said the hypnobirthing really kept her calm and she still had a positive birth experience. Hope this helps.


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks that is very helpful...its good to know that even if one has to end up being transferred in or like your friend need an episiotomy the techniques still help. Definitely signing up for a course,just a question of which one. I'm spoilt for choice because both courses are available.

Glad to hear you're feeling relaxed about the birth...can't wait to hear it goes for you. 

Best of luck!


----------



## enceinte2012

You're welcome. If you have any specific questions about the Mongan method or anything just give me a shout. Hopefully someone else can come along to give an insight into the natal hypnobirthing.


----------



## Xuxa

Hi there,

I have looked into both with my last pregnancy. Ended up going with HB Mongan method and I can't recommend it enough!

It was pretty pain free, long but so so calm. I keep looking at my videos and i can't believe i am in labour in those videos. I am chatty and smiling i nthe beginning. And relaxed and completely connected to my body in the end. 

Go for a course, it really helps. And be prepared to put in a bit of work at least a couple of times a week. Also, to do it on your own won't be easy, you will achieve it much better with a birthing partner (DH, Mother, etc...)

Good luck! xxx


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Xuxa, that's inspiring. Was it a home birth? I see you're in Swaziland, I'm originally from South Africa, been to Swazi on holiday :flower:


----------



## Xuxa

:) I live in Swaziland now, love it! But both my babies were born in Jhb, Linkwood clinic. It's pretty much a birthing centre. looks like you are in a hotel room or in your own house when you're there. no medical equipment visible, double beds, couch, your own bathroom with shower and bath, aircon, tv, the works. Dads stay in with you and there is no nursery, so the baby stays in the room with you the whole time. :0 just like being at home i guess :) i love it!! no visiting hours or restricitions on number of visitors.

I guess the environment really helps to keep you calm. I started labour during the night, did my HB at home, went shopping to distract myself, got to the hospital at 15:30 and Crystal was born at 17:30. I really can't recommend it enough!! My DH was a bit unsure when we signed for the course and he is the one that convinces everyone else to go for the course now. he loved it! and he knew exactly what to do to help me :)


----------



## solitaire89

Hi there - I used the Natal Hypnotherapy programme; 4 cds, book and 2 day courses. I had a completely pain free and drug free home birth :) (birth story link in siggy if you're interested)

Before I chose the NH (in fact, before I was even pregnant!), I bought both the NH and the Hypnobirthing (Marie Mongan) books, but I just didn't get on with the Hypnobirthing book at all. Something about it just didn't gel with me. It didn't help that it kept referring to "which you will learn on your course". It was obvious that you were expected to do the course, where as with the NH book the courses were mentioned but everything was explained in the book. When I read the books I wasn't sure about doing a course, so I think that really put me off the HB programme. I also didn't like the "tone" of the HB book (this is purely personal preferrence, and I know that there are others that don't agree with what I'm about to say ;) ) - it kind of implied to me that if it didn't work it was all your fault, and that if you had to listen to anything the medics said that it was a failure. I'm not saying that that IS what it said, but that's how it came across to me.

The other reason I went with the NH rather than the HB was the cds. I liked the fact that the birth prep cd came in different "flavours" for what sort of birth you were planning (so if it was an elective c-section for whatever reason, there was a cd for that), and, which is really daft, I didn't find the american accent on the HB cd relaxing.

At the end of the day, it's worth looking at both books/listen a cd from each programme to help you make your mind up. :) HTH!


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Solitaire. I used the NH cd for conception and now have the pregnancy relaxation one. I feel comfortable with these so maybe it will be a better fit for me:shrug:

With NH am I correct in thinking that the principle is not that pain suppressed or denied but rather its about acknowledging it and having the right coping tools? 

Off to read your birth story :winkwink:


----------



## solitaire89

peacebaby said:


> Thanks Solitaire. I used the NH cd for conception and now have the pregnancy relaxation one. I feel comfortable with these so maybe it will be a better fit for me:shrug:
> 
> With NH am I correct in thinking that the principle is not that pain suppressed or denied but rather its about acknowledging it and having the right coping tools?
> 
> Off to read your birth story :winkwink:

Hmmm, kind of - the principal is not suppressing pain, as you said, but rather it works on the principal that if you are relaxed and trust your body that you will not experience the excruciating pain commonly associated with childbirth. It works (as do other hypnotherapy programmes) on the elemination of the fear/tension/pain cycle. One is afraid of a contraction (either because as a FTM you don't know what to expect, or due to a painful experience first time round), so you tense up slightly and then it hurts, so then you fear the next one more, and tense more (and, of course, they do become more intense (not painful, intense) as labour progresses), so it hurts more, and so the cycle continues.

I would say that if you have used a couple of the NH cds, then I would continue with that programme. The Birth Prep cd builds on the triggers put in place in the pregnancy relaxation cd, so you've got a huge head start already! Practice really is the key, and getting your birth partner on side ;)


----------



## bubbles

I looked at hypnobirthing, natal hypnotherapy and local practitioner in my 2nd pregnancy. I eventually chose natal hypnotherapy because it could be done just with the cd and tbh we couldn't afford the course. Although my second didn't go as planned it did keep me calm until I was hooked up to the pitocin, at that point it was so far from what I wanted I just let it all go out the window. I still did it this time and had a successful, drug free homebirth 12days ago! The mws were shocked at how relaxed I was when they turned up, I didn't make a sound until I was actually birthing and even then it wasn't that noisy as my 4 and 2yr old sept through the whole thing :lol:


----------



## peacebaby

Congratulations Bubbles sounds like an amazing experience for you this time. And that came just from the cd's & books which shows it can be done:thumbup:

I just got a call from the local hb midwife team. The midwife was very encouraging even about the hypnobirthing so I'm feeling quite positive about it. She said most of their home births are water births. Still have a long way to go and i'm realistic about the possibilities but I'll be so pleased if i can do it.


----------



## Badswan

I used the Mongan Method and found it absolutely brilliant - well worth shelling out to do the course (especially since antenatal classes are practically non-existence where I am).


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks for sharing Badswan. 

I've been watching some videos. Is that really that calm and controlled with the hypnobirthing? I love it and i'm sure that it does work but compared to other videos the difference in the atmosphere is almost surreal.


----------



## Badswan

I can't say it was totally painless but I did feel very calm and was quiet and very chilled out for most of my labour - the hypnobirth techniques helped me feel "in control" - even when the contractions were very intense and close together.

I think the important thing is to keep focus and if you can't to have a birth partner (or doula or whatever) to help you get your focus back. 

My baby was back to back but we didn't know until I had been pushing for a while. Right up to pushing I was really calm and focussed but after pushing for ages and not getting anywhere I was getting very tired and so I had some gas and air which, in hindsight, was a mistake as I then felt very drunk and lost my focus. 

After that I ended up transferring to hospital and having a drug (can't remember the name) to make my contractions stronger again as they had died away, by this point I had totally lost focus due to the ambulance journey and the hecticness of the hospital - I had loads more gas and air and forgot about my hypnobirth stuff - my husband was freaked by the change too and the hypnobirth stuff got forgotten - I wish it hadn't as it helped me sooooo much throughout my labour. 

I'm going for an HBAC this time around (with no gas and air available) and I feel 100% confident I will be able to calmly breath through my contractions by using hypnobirth methods.


----------



## katebensworth

Hi there,
I took the Katharine Graves hypnobirthing classes and they were great. They really helped me to relax and stay calm through my childbirth. Her CDs were good too - I bought them after the course to help me learn the relaxation techniques and I can't recommend her or her course highly enough. She's also just brought out a book, which I think you can use as standalone (or with the CDs) , if you can't make it to one of her classes. From the reviews, it looks pretty good, with a very UK perspective, which I think is a great idea.
But whichever you choose to go with, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## peacebaby

Thank you Kate.

I just came across Katherine Graves website last week and watched some of the videos. She seems wonderful. I might order some of her CD's.


----------

